# Picking up our TT 27 June



## michaelnkaren (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi everyone

Fisrtly what a great site i have picked up so much knowledge on here, which will help me no end when we go to pick up our new Audi TT on the 27th. Can't wait lol. One of friends recently bought a brand new TTs and i was so impressed that i am getting one myself now, only the TT mind.

Not a new one 5 months old, 58 reg 09 Audi TT Roadster 2.0 T. FSI, 3600 miles in black,18 inch 10 Spoke Bi-Coloured Finished Alloys, 3 Spoke Multifunction Steering Wheel, 6 speed manual gearbox, acoustic parking control, Adaptive Lighting System, Cat 1Alarm, Anti-Lock Brakes, Body Coloured Bumpers, Centre Console, Climate Control, Cruise control, Driver Information System, Driver Passenger And Side Air Bags, Driver/Passenger Seat Height Adjustment, Electric Heated/Folding Door Mirrors, Extended Leather Package, Fine Nappa Leather interior, Front Armrest, Front Electric Windows, Front Fog Lights, GSM Phone Preparation, Heated front seats, Immobiliser, Nine Speakers, One Seat - Front Seat - ISOFIX Anchorage Point, Spacesaver Spare Wheel, Tyre Pressure Control, Xenon Plus Headlights, Ipod Connection, 6 months tax and a full tank of fuel. £23,500

It took 3 months of looking for the right car with the above spec, but i am very happy now.  Michael & Karen

View attachment 2
View attachment 1


----------



## DONNAH84 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi michael and karen,

I have the same car in ibis white, its gorgeous, and so nice to drive, Im sure you will love it.
roll on 27th june


----------



## michaelnkaren (Apr 7, 2009)

hi donna

we looked at the white and it was a very close call between the black and the white but it just happened that a black one became available with the right spec. have you got any pictures of your car?

michael and karen counting down the days lol


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

congratulations and welcome to the TTF, lets hope the weather gives you plenty of top down driving 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome onlything left is to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats on your buy, and welcome to the forum


----------



## DONNAH84 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi, 
No photos uploaded to computer yet, will have some soon, once car is all lovely clean and polished - thats my partners job cos I am just useless at cleaning cars ha ha

12 days to go


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

welcome, enjoy


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome all to the forum


----------



## michaelnkaren (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for the kind welcome from you all, i tell you what life can be so Gooood sometimes. The Audi garage as just phoned to say my new TT will posibly be ready this weekend (20th June) i feel like a little kid at christmas LOL

And to celebrate the new TT we have just booked a weeks break in Loch Lomond (Scotland) and it only has the best driving road in the UK as stated by Top Gear.

I will give you all my feedback on the A82 and of course Loch Lomond


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Congratulations on your choice, I hope you enjoy top down motoring as often as possible. Welcome to the forum, I'm off up to the loch myself in August, fingers crossed for dry weather


----------



## michaelnkaren (Apr 7, 2009)

> Not a new one 5 months old, 58 reg 09 Audi TT Roadster 2.0 T. FSI, 3600 miles in black,18 inch 10 Spoke Bi-Coloured Finished Alloys, 3 Spoke Multifunction Steering Wheel, 6 speed manual gearbox, acoustic parking control, Adaptive Lighting System, Cat 1Alarm, Anti-Lock Brakes, Body Coloured Bumpers, Centre Console, Climate Control, Cruise control, Driver Information System, Driver Passenger And Side Air Bags, Driver/Passenger Seat Height Adjustment, Electric Heated/Folding Door Mirrors, Extended Leather Package, Fine Nappa Leather interior, Front Armrest, Front Electric Windows, Front Fog Lights, GSM Phone Preparation, Heated front seats, Immobiliser, Nine Speakers, One Seat - Front Seat - ISOFIX Anchorage Point, Spacesaver Spare Wheel, Tyre Pressure Control, Xenon Plus Headlights, Ipod Connection, 6 months tax and a full tank of fuel. £23,500


Hi Everyone, picked my TT up on the 27th from Exeter Audi, very pleased with the car can't wait to take it to Scotland. The only bad point for me was the 5 hour drive to Exeter Audi and the fact that the car did not have all the spec Audi had listed above!! NO Electric Folding Mirrors!! NO Spacesaver Spare Wheel!! NO Tyre Pressure Control. These excuse was they did not do the right ups on the cars and it was not down to them and offered me a £160 0ff. Which left me feeling a bit conned and after a 5 hour drive it made it very hard to walk away from the car. So i am very pleased with the car but not the Exeter Audi dealer.

I am going to write to Audi UK and the Exeter dealership and when i get their replys i will post them for you all to read.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The mirrirs and tyre pressure system are options but non of the new TTs have a spare wheel (I bont think  )


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> The mirrirs and tyre pressure system are options but non of the new TTs have a spare wheel (I bont think  )


Welcome  Hes correct no spare on the modern TT


----------

